
Theoretical Computer Science Cheat Sheet [pdf] - kdrakon
http://www.tug.org/texshowcase/cheat.pdf
======
hugelgupf
This seems more like a cheat sheet of applied mathematics with CS flavoring
than a theoretical CS cheat sheet...

~~~
j2kun
Seriously. Five pages of calculus? Come on. A real cheat sheet might have:

* Optimal asymptotic time/space efficiencies for the most important problems

* The best known exponent for matrix multiplication

* Names and definitions of some popular complexity classes

* Some common but not obvious big/little O comparisons

* Dual conversions from optimization

* Probabilistic bounds used all over CS (Chernoff, Chebyshev)

* Basic facts about spectral graph theory

* The most often used inequalities like (1-x) < e^{-x} that follow from Taylor expansions

* Best known approximation ratios for various problems

* Central open conjectures like P vs NP and the unique games conjecture

* VC/margin bounds from learning theory

I could go on...

~~~
mrcactu5
this has lots of useful formulas that are useful when you are stuck but no
THEOREMS to really guide your work.

jkun, you have the honors?

------
elf_m_sternberg
Interesting, but woefully incomplete since it doesn't include a single
turnstile-based statement. I'm still looking for the cheat sheet that includes
an explanation for how to read and comprehend anything written by Simon
Peyton-Jones.

~~~
noblethrasher
[http://siek.blogspot.com/2012/07/crash-course-on-notation-
in...](http://siek.blogspot.com/2012/07/crash-course-on-notation-in-
programming.html)

------
peter303
I recall for out PhD written exams we were allowed on leter-size cheat sheet.

The irony is the act of compiling such a sheet meant you temporarily memorized
the information on the sheet and didnt really need the sheet.

~~~
yessertuto
Do PhD students have written exams? I thought they did research and wrote
papers? How can you write an exam to test a PhD student when they are the ones
coming up with the knowledge in the area?

~~~
honorious
PhD students take classes, and some of them do have written exam (in CS theory
more than other parts of CS). In the US, where the PhD is 5 years, you spent a
good portion of the first 2 years taking classes.

Before coming up with new knowledge you need to know what's already out there.

------
brooksbp
Jaehyun Park's Stanford ACM-ICPC resources:

[http://web.stanford.edu/~liszt90/acm/](http://web.stanford.edu/~liszt90/acm/)

------
serve_yay
Sheesh, I'm glad I didn't go to whatever school you guys went to.

------
mastax
After a single page, it usually becomes quicker to just google it.

------
kleer001
Sheets. 10 of them.

------
valbaca
what is the grid of numbers on the last page in the bottom right? (above Fib
numbers)

~~~
Someone
10x10 magic square, I guess (tested that by summing a few rows and columns
modulo 10; got 5 everywhere. Rows and columns should add up to 4950/10, so
that doesn't disprove the hunch)

